# Young handlers?



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

This may sound like a weird question but as I am unfamiliar with UK show system and what is normal and what not... sorry if I sound like a weirdo!

Anyway, I have already asked a few show related questions on here before, but I have anew one now. If I understand correctly there are young handlers in UK, right? Do they all normally only show their own dogs or do they also work with other dogs? In Europe it is fairly common (more so in some countries than others) to have many YKC handlers offering to show dogs or looking for dogs to work with. Does this happen in UK too? I know that there's very little professional handlers here... I just have a growing urge to attempt to show Axel, but being a shy handler who never stood in a ring and a dog that has some major flaws, I am scared to let down Axel AND be the laughing stock for the show veterans. Axel isn't a puppy anymore so I know that if I was to take him to a show his silliness wouldn't go down well... There's very few companion shows in Scotland and I don't have my drivers license yet so can't even have a shot at ringcraft. So I was wondering if it would be possible to find someone who would want to attempt to show him and then at least I could see how he feels about the ring without a nervous wreck (me) beside him.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> This may sound like a weird question but as I am unfamiliar with UK show system and what is normal and what not... sorry if I sound like a weirdo!
> 
> Anyway, I have already asked a few show related questions on here before, but I have anew one now. If I understand correctly there are young handlers in UK, right? Do they all normally only show their own dogs or do they also work with other dogs? In Europe it is fairly common (more so in some countries than others) to have many YKC handlers offering to show dogs or looking for dogs to work with. Does this happen in UK too? I know that there's very little professional handlers here... I just have a growing urge to attempt to show Axel, but being a shy handler who never stood in a ring and a dog that has some major flaws, I am scared to let down Axel AND be the laughing stock for the show veterans. Axel isn't a puppy anymore so I know that if I was to take him to a show his silliness wouldn't go down well... There's very few companion shows in Scotland and I don't have my drivers license yet so can't even have a shot at ringcraft. So I was wondering if it would be possible to find someone who would want to attempt to show him and then at least I could see how he feels about the ring without a nervous wreck (me) beside him.


He would need to ringcraft before anyone handled him? Young handler's sometimes don't go in the main ring in shows only junior handling side classes, but they do also show their own dogs and others, worth while knowing the dogs are not judged in junior handling! Also if he has major faults it's not good for young handlers confidence if they are in the ring! Has a judge gone over him before? 
Junior Handling | The Young Kennel Club presented by the Kennel Club

Is there no one who goes to ringcraft or shows you can hitch a lift with? Fantastic ringcraft in Paisley.There are lots of professional handlers!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> . If I understand correctly there are young handlers in UK, right?
> 
> *Yes there are several bodies who support this eg*
> http://juniorhandling.co.uk/
> ...


there is no need to feel silly, everyone starts somewhere

As you live in Scotland you may find this link from the Scottish Kennel Club useful

The Junior Handling Association.

Good Luck


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

It is not unusual for young handlers to handle other peoples' dogs - both in the Junior handling and YKC rings - as well as the main ring.

My health prevents me from being able to do anything these days but stand the dogs (and I don't do that very often now  ) 

One of my boys is regularly handled by a young handler in the main ring, Junior handling and YKC 

I also have dogs that I wouldn't ask a young handler to take in as they can be a handful for my 6 ft + nearly 16 stone partner (my boy is actually very good with me as I walk him on my scooter - although he has put me in hospital once after deciding I wanted to audition for a disabled stunt double  ) - it was partly my own fault for taking my eye off the ball. 

So a lot really depends on the dog - sometimes it really isn't fair to ask.

The other thing you have to remember is some dogs are free standing - others are stacked, some face forward, others sideways - so you need to be aware of how your dogs are shown - because the handler may not be familiar with your breed and how they should be shown 

There are a few CH shows in Edinburgh near the airport if you could get along one day to see your breed being shown - if you can join a ring-craft class or get along to a couple of local open or limit shows - this will give you a chance to get to know people 

The other thing you can do is see if you can find a breed specific forum - these can be amazing places to learn and make new friends - as well as finding out more and showing and working and knowing you have people at shows you can talk to when you start out - that's how I got into showing (I'd always wanted to but needed my daughter to grow up first - I certainly didn't envisage myself with Labs) - and how I came by my first show-bred bitch


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Meezey said:


> He would need to ringcraft before anyone handled him? Young handler's sometimes don't go in the main ring in shows only junior handling side classes, but they do also show their own dogs and others, worth while knowing the dogs are not judged in junior handling! Also if he has major faults it's not good for young handlers confidence if they are in the ring! Has a judge gone over him before?
> Junior Handling | The Young Kennel Club presented by the Kennel Club
> 
> Is there no one who goes to ringcraft or shows you can hitch a lift with? Fantastic ringcraft in Paisley.There are lots of professional handlers!


Hm, yeah maybe you're right about it not being fair on the handler... I know that dogs aren't judged on the junior handling so because of that I thought it would be a good chance to see if Axel would enjoy it...

Unfortunately I don't know anyone who has a pedigree and shows  I heard about the club in Paisley but getting there by public transport takes too long especially with a dog. I am hoping to visit it as soon as i start driving, but until then I was hoping to find some other way.

A judge hasn't gone over him as we have never attended a show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

I can ask my sister for some info if you like or maybe see if she would mind if i sent you her facebook or something? My niece has qualifed for the JHA semi finals next july, sadly only the winner will go on to show at discover dogs but fingers crossed!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Hm, yeah maybe you're right about it not being fair on the handler... I know that dogs aren't judged on the junior handling so because of that I thought it would be a good chance to see if Axel would enjoy it...
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know anyone who has a pedigree and shows  I heard about the club in Paisley but getting there by public transport takes too long especially with a dog. I am hoping to visit it as soon as i start driving, but until then I was hoping to find some other way.
> 
> A judge hasn't gone over him as we have never attended a show.


Was just wondering why you said he had major faults if a judge hasn't go over him  I'd have a look and see if there is a FB group and be bold ask if anyone is will to give you a lift to ringcraft  it would be very daunting for any dog to in to a show without ringcraft, unless it's a fun show 

Everyone has to start somewhere and even experienced handlers have nerves before going in the ring so everyone involved will know how you feel  go for it


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Was just wondering why you said he had major faults if a judge hasn't go over him  I'd have a look and see if there is a FB group and be bold ask if anyone is will to give you a lift to ringcraft  it would be very daunting for any dog to in to a show without ringcraft, unless it's a fun show
> 
> Everyone has to start somewhere and even experienced handlers have nerves before going in the ring so everyone involved will know how you feel  go for it


By major faults I mean that he's got a very poor front (lack of chest + toeing out) and because of the poor structure in the front his gait is terrible coming up. He doesn't have anything that would get him disqualified so I know he can go into a ring. He just wouldn't be placed.
I might ask on the ringcraft group and see if there's a good samaritan out there...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

shadowmare said:


> By major faults I mean that he's got a very poor front (lack of chest + toeing out) and because of the poor structure in the front his gait is terrible coming up. He doesn't have anything that would get him disqualified so I know he can go into a ring. He just wouldn't be placed.
> I might ask on the ringcraft group and see if there's a good samaritan out there...


In the UK there are no disqualifying faults for the show ring. 

Apart from temperament!

And plenty of poor dogs are placed in show rings around the UK expecially in Open Shows and often in Championship Shows.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> By major faults I mean that he's got a very poor front (lack of chest + toeing out) and because of the poor structure in the front his gait is terrible coming up. He doesn't have anything that would get him disqualified so I know he can go into a ring. He just wouldn't be placed.
> I might ask on the ringcraft group and see if there's a good samaritan out there...


Oh you just never know about getting placed  OH ( Scottish person) says join Scottish Show Dogs on FB and ask about transport  says there is a group for it and also they also have people who run buses to big show's


----------

